# Rib Rub Help



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I was reading an article yesterday about ribs and Oklahoma Joes were rated best in the country and they said it was a paprika, cumin, chili power and Brown sugar rub. I kinda surfed around and came up with these amounts and looking for some advice if I need to change it some. I am planning and mixing it up and take it to the beach with us. going to do them in a crockpot while we are at the beach one day 

1/2 cup brown sugar
2 TB chili powder
1 TB paprika
1 tsp cumin


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

this is my go to rub it works on a lot but best on pork... its so good I make tons of it and give it out for gifts after people ask me "what is the seasoning!?"
http://bbq.about.com/od/rubrecipes/r/bl40228a.htm after all ingredients are mixed taste and add sugar and cayenne to your taste. I can tell you that even if you taste the heat in the spice it will mellow out in the cooking process. we do this rub cook the ribs for about 35 minutes on the grill then wrap ribs in aluminium foil and cook for remaining time(bout 1.5 hours) it falls off the bone and you can eat the "skin" lol smather it on i mean make sure every inch of meat and bone is covered

This rub is your "best odds" to smoking great set of ribs. This savory rub will add a lot of flavor without detracting from the natural flavor of the meat.
Prep Time: 10 minutes

Total Time: 10 minutes

Yield: Makes about 1 1/4 cup

Ingredients:

1/3 cup paprika
3 tablespoons dry mustard
3 tablespoons onion powder
3 tablespoons garlic powder
2 tablespoons ground basil
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon salt
2 teaspoons red pepper (1 tablespoon if you want it hot)
Preparation:

Combine all ingredients. Store in an airtight container. When applying to ribs, coat heavily and massage into the meat. If you want to make a sweet rub add 2 tablespoons of brown sugar.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I use the rub the Neely's ( Memphis ) puts up on Food Network.

4 parts paprika
2 parts brown sugar
1 part onion powder

And I sometimes add crushed peppercorns to that.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> I use the rub the Neely's ( Memphis ) puts up on Food Network.
> 
> 4 parts paprika
> 2 parts brown sugar
> ...


how is that on beef ribs.? I use mine on both pork and beef but last night the beef ribs werent as flavorful as when I use it on pork ribs


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

3/4 cup firmly packed dark brown sugar
3/4 cup white sugar
1/2 cup paprika
1/4 cup Morton's kosher salt
1/4 cup garlic powder
2 tablespoons ground black pepper
2 tablespoons ground ginger powder
2 tablespoons onion powder
2 teaspoons rosemary powder

This is the Rub I use;and it is the best rub Ive ever tasted.I use it on Pork.For Beef and Chicken I use

1T Paprica
1/2T Salt(Regular for Chicken;Kosher for Beef)
1/2T Chili Powder
1/4T Blk Pepper
1/4T Red Pepper
1/4T Cumin
1/8T Onion Powder
1/8T Ground Oregano for Chicken;Ground Rosemary for Beef
1/4t White Pepper

I also use a mop for my Beef(ribs and Brisket) 3T Worechester Sauce,3T Steak Sauce,1T Molassas,1T Liquid Turbano Sugar,1/2T of Adobo Sauce from a container of Chipotle Peppers.I dont use much sugar on Beef;Sugar ruins the Flavor.When it smokes for a while over Hickory or Oak it produces a nice crust.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

surfmom said:


> how is that on beef ribs.? I use mine on both pork and beef but last night the beef ribs werent as flavorful as when I use it on pork ribs


I have never tried it on beef ribs.


----------



## hound (Jun 4, 2013)

the one we always use 
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp salt
1 tsp black pepper
1 tsp cayenne pepper its good on chicken also,never tried it on beef


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Jeff, that rub you posted is called Memphis Dust Recipe. I've used it for the last 4/5 years. A neighbor sent it to me and he got it off the web. I leave out the hot stuff, which can be 2 tablespoons of crushed, dried chipolte, cayenne, chili powder or other hot peppers. In fact, all the rubs posted here use the same ingredients basically and have been tweaked to suit personal tastes. You can make them for a fraction of the cost of the store bought.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I will add this to my post above. My son gave me a jar of Slyvia's RIB RUB N MORE SEASIONING. Found it a little to hot for our taste so started mixing it 1 part of Sylvia's and 4 parts of the Memphis and settled on that. Since I don't smoke, I crockpot a lot. It's great on butts, ribs, loins and corned beef brisket in the crockpot. Never tried it on chicken but should work on the grill.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Yeah;I got the recipe it off the internet.I do add maybe a teaspoon or more of Chipotle Pepper to the Memphis Dust;gives it some extra flavor.Yesterday I did the Reverse Sear on some Pork Chops using the Memphis Dust.I smoked them for 1 1/2hrs at 225F then put them on top of the fire to put some grill marks.Amazing Ribs where I got that recipe also has a Crockpot Ribs Recipe.The Beef and Chicken Rub is somthing I concocted I wanted a Cajun BBQ Rub so I used this one NC BBQ Rub Recipe;left out the sugar and threw in some other stuff and it worked.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

i seen this on yahoo, 1/2 cup salt
1/4 cup freshly ground black pepper
1/4 cup garlic powder
1/4 cupbrown sugar
use as needed and store in jar.


----------

